# for a friend



## jmurray (Apr 29, 2015)

turned out ok. He is painting an old saw for me in return. ERC with some krylon acrylic

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 29, 2015)

Pretty damned creative Josh. I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2015)

Cool. Let us see the saw when it is done also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2015)

Ingenious! I also would like to see your saw blade when you get it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Apr 30, 2015)

thanks guys, I will surely post the saw when he's done. im not sure what kind of saw he got, it might get hung up in the shop, maybe the front bumper of the truck?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2015)

That's super cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 30, 2015)

I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 1, 2015)

jmurray said:


> turned out ok. He is painting an old saw for me in return. ERC with some krylon acrylic View attachment 77406


That is so neat of a project.

Along with 90 acres of black walnut we have a lot of ceder too. I love to turn it with as much knots as possible. 
I dig through all the wood before it become fire wood and I claim all the crotch wood I can. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (May 2, 2015)

Very cool.


----------

